# This thing was a dud right?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Okay it's been five years since this was invented.........I assume nobody besides Ferguson really tested it, right?*


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

IIRC I believe a gunshot is something like 150 decibels or something so using a nonlethal attachment on something thats lethal seems like a bargain for hearing loss compared to stun gun or mace in instances when a suspect needs to be subdued with nonlethal


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats whole lot of NOPE.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Because criminals aren't responsible for being violent, and cops should risk their lives to protect the lives of violent criminal shitbags, being violent criminal shitbags? Instead of less lethal, we should be exploring how to make devices MORE lethal.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pretty useless solution to a perceived problem that didn't exist. With tasers, bean bags and hot sauce, I was hoping this hadn't gone far........


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

"Instead of trying to build newer and bigger weapons of destruction, mankind should be thinking about getting more use out of the weapons we already have." -- Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Come on....what could possibly go wrong with this. I mean under high levels of stress having someone place their hand over the muzzle to attach this wiz-bang contraption and then hoping that everyone heard your shouts of "less lethal" before you pull the trigger on your pistol loaded with, hopefully, very lethal bullets and just pray that no one gets spooked and pops off a "lethal" round. Sure seems simple to me..........


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If Ferguson PD had this device prior to the Michael Brown incident, I can guarantee one thing... Darren Wilson would have had one hell of a funeral.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That's some award winning acting!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

How about the assholes just stop being stupid? No need for anything then.


----------

